# A finshing question for you luthier types



## tuffy1234 (Jun 4, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the formula for mixing glair? (egg whites, sugar & honey) Thanks in advance.

CW


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I found this that says honey or sugar. 
An Introduction to Paint Making
The glair recipe is a ways down the page.


----------



## tuffy1234 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you, CC. Still no formula. Just try a little of this and some of that type concoction. Luthiers use to use it prior to 1920 on their mandolins and early flat top guitars.


----------



## tuffy1234 (Jun 4, 2014)

*How to make glair*

I ordered a copy of Materials and Techniques of Medieval Painting and after looking through it, I found no formula for glair. Everyone simply says try a number of things to mix with it. The egg whites were the binder, the sugar gave it a little brittleness and the honey gave it elasticity. But no given amounts for any of it.


----------

